# Starting out



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

I have always like owls and other birds of pray. I would really like to get myself a barn owl but my question is where do I start? Do you have to have some sort of permit/licence to keep them. Obviously I need to build a aviary for it. Which il do pretty much straight away, but what else do I need to know? 
Cheers justin


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.barnowltrust.org.uk/content_images/pdf/Considering_a_Captive_Barn_Owl_30.pdf

this will tell you all you need to know


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

I would strongly advise doing a falconry course which can be tailor made for your needs, getting a mentor or volunteer at your local birds of prey centre.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd advise you not to bother as its not just something you can put to one side when you get fed up. I take it your after a Barn owl because there small so are easy to look after?? Wrong they arn't easy to keep it can be quite difficult as you only have say 10-13 ounces to work with. Learn first for atleast a year, longer is even better then make a decision whether it is for you


----------



## Hamadryas (Aug 8, 2013)

Read books.

Learn knots etc

Maybe find a falconer near you who'd be willing to help


----------

